# Welcome NorthwestWare as a new sponsor.



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

NorthwestWare sells professional cutting-edge wooden computer cases for the masses with the passion for beauty in luxury computing. They believe that their exotic real wood from all over the world brings extreme pride in every PC case that is built and custom ordered. Their goal is to establish themselves as the world forerunner of wooden PC cases to maximize the living style. They sell a range of ITX, mini ATX and ATX compatible PC cases. These cases are built either pre-assembled ready to run with Windows 7 Home Premium or as a barebones unit. 

Product lines: Elite, Exquisite, and coming soon, Elegant. Elite is the ITX box, Exquisite the ATX, and Elegant mini ATX.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

They are nice looking units that I would happily put amongst my equipment.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome to HTS, NorthwestWare! Beautiful casework!


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Very interesting product. Standalone blu ray drive only? And it seems the power cord blocking two of the usb ports is an easy fix with a different style of power plug, is that in the works? Welcome to home theater shack!


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice case. Welcome NorthwestWare


----------



## Binary (Nov 23, 2009)

The craftsmanship looks fantastic, but what kinda ventilation do these have? is the bottom vented? I mean, its a beautiful concept, but most of todays dual/quad cores, require some kinda heat removal, and if you're going to go for a passive heatsink for this, it may need to be taller to get the performance required from a non-active cooling system. Wood doesn't make a good heatsink.

I've seen some wooden designs before, usually more of the tower variation, but the desktop style case is beautiful, its nice to see it come back in such an elegant way. Very creative, but i think without a few well-placed mesh areas around back or the sides, its going to be a WARM case.

Edit: Found the fan on case, and a bottom view, all my concerns are taken care of. WAY TO GO!


----------

